# Give me an honest rating, im tanmaxxed over here



## AestheticPrince (Apr 2, 2019)

I'm squinting in this pic
6"1, around 73kg


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Apr 2, 2019)

7.5/10 irl


----------



## Alexanderr (Apr 2, 2019)

Lifewasted said:


> 7.5/10 irl









6 MAX.


----------



## fobos (Apr 2, 2019)

hmu cutie


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 2, 2019)

Ethnic chico.

6/10.


----------



## JellyBelly (Apr 2, 2019)

its over


----------



## AestheticPrince (Apr 2, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> Ethnic chico.
> 
> 6/10.


Lol, my eye area is kinda similar


----------



## Coping (Apr 2, 2019)

PSL 6.5 in this pic


----------



## nestivv (Apr 2, 2019)

Chad lite


----------



## Rimcel (Apr 2, 2019)

5/10


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 2, 2019)

AestheticPrince said:


> Lol, my eye area is kinda similar


You are squinting. I can't tell.


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Apr 2, 2019)

KYS FAGGOT.
STOP MAKING RATING THREADS ETHNIC COPER.


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 2, 2019)

6.5-7/10


----------



## LowTierNormie (Apr 3, 2019)

Good for an ethnic, why did you tanmax tho? You look too brownish


----------



## AestheticPrince (Apr 3, 2019)

LowTierNormie said:


> Good for an ethnic, why did you tanmax tho? You look too brownish


Didn't tan on purpose, i play alot of football so I have this wheatish tan


----------



## Legitcel (Apr 3, 2019)

Psl 6 irl 7,5 8 
Good work


----------



## Lumbersexual (Apr 3, 2019)

7/10


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Apr 3, 2019)

Bad nose drags you down the most. Such is the fate of curries.


----------



## jefferson (Apr 3, 2019)

6/10. also:


TRUE_CEL said:


> Bad nose drags you down the most.


----------



## AestheticPrince (Apr 3, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Bad nose drags you down the most. Such is the fate of curries.


How many psl points can I gain with a nose job?


----------



## Deleted member 1332 (Apr 3, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Bad nose drags you down the most. Such is the fate of curries.



Not bad enough to drag anything down imo. Sure its not ideal but it doesn't break harmony.


----------



## Autist (Apr 3, 2019)

GL
But
You are brown


----------



## AestheticPrince (Apr 3, 2019)

DankForce1 said:


> Not bad enough to drag anything down imo. Sure its not ideal but it doesn't break harmony.


Tbh my glabella isn't that pronounced and im thinking of probably getting surgery for it


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Apr 3, 2019)

AestheticPrince said:


> How many psl points can I gain with a nose job?


I am against plastic surgery. I am also a curry like you, also with a bad nose. Mine is noticeably worse than yours. In my case, I would gain 2.5 points if I got a rhinoplasty. I am currently a 2/10. But, to determine if your nose is in need or plastic surgery, you will need to post profile pictures of it. Rhinoplasties only benefit Jew-nosed individuals such as myself.


DankForce1 said:


> Not bad enough to drag anything down imo. Sure its not ideal but it doesn't break harmony.


It depends. If it's Jew-tier, like Adrien Brody and me, then it's the biggest harmony-breaker. I went down from a 4.5 to a 2 due to my broken nose.


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Apr 3, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> I am against plastic surgery. I am also a curry like you, also with a bad nose. Mine is noticeably worse than yours. In my case, I would gain 2.5 points if I got a rhinoplasty. I am currently a 2/10. But, to determine if your nose is in need or plastic surgery, you will need to post profile pictures of it. Rhinoplasties only benefit Jew-nosed individuals such as myself.
> 
> It depends. If it's Jew-tier, like Adrien Brody and me, then it's the biggest harmony-breaker. I went down from a 4.5 to a 2 due to my broken nose.


Does it look bad from the front?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Apr 3, 2019)

Squirtoutmabooty said:


> Does it look bad from the front?


Basically, I have Adrien Brody's nose, especially from the profile, but I have a wider nose.


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Apr 3, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Basically, I have Adrien Brody's nose, especially from the profile, but I have a wider nose.


Is it wider as in bulbous tip or nostrils. Nostrils are a pretty easy fix


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Apr 3, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> I am against plastic surgery


Why it's the only significant way to alter your face


----------



## Deleted member 1084 (Apr 3, 2019)

Easy slayer, you are fucking everyone's oneitis's and then some.


----------



## Deleted member 1329 (Apr 3, 2019)

Lose bodyfat and you're golden


----------



## Aribbaa (Apr 3, 2019)

5.5/10


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 3, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Why it's the only significant way to alter your face


I think he is religious.

I wouldn't see why any religious person would be against rhino if you have a deformed nose. God doesn't want you to suffer.

If your sons were born with an aesthetic deformity then you have sinned by not paying the doctors to fix it.


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Apr 3, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> I think he is religious.
> 
> I wouldn't see why any religious person would be against rhino if you have a deformed nose. God doesn't want you to suffer.
> 
> If your sons were born with an aesthetic deformity then you have sinned by not paying the doctors to fix it.


Oh forgot he's Muslim. I mean in his case he broke his nose so it's probably fine for him to fix that, but the reason it's considered bad is because it's changing God's creation and saying you can do it better (which you can jfl)


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 3, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Oh forgot he's Muslim. I mean in his case he broke his nose so it's probably fine for him to fix that, but the reason it's considered bad is because it's changing God's creation and saying you can do it better (which you can jfl)


It is not a challenge when it is a medical concern. brb not vaxxing my kids because it is blasphemy to God's created immune system.


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Apr 3, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> It is not a challenge when it is a medical concern. brb not vaxxing my kids because it is blasphemy to God's created immune system.


Trust me your brain will explode if you delve deep into Islamic jurisprudence.


----------



## AestheticPrince (Apr 3, 2019)

Why tf is religion being discussed here, ffs it's a rating post


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Apr 4, 2019)

Squirtoutmabooty said:


> Is it wider as in bulbous tip or nostrils. Nostrils are a pretty easy fix


He meant the tip and the nose itself. JFL.


CupOfCoffee said:


> Why it's the only significant way to alter your face


A bunch of reasons. I'm dumb for not getting it.


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 6, 2019)

AestheticPrince said:


> How many psl points can I gain with a nose job?


At least 1 psl point tbh. Never saw your nose. It's too wide at the bottom, relatively narrow at the top but most importantly downwards tilted instead of straight and forwards pointed like most Chads have it. The tilt of the nose from the side view should always be parallel to the cheekline/ outer line of the maxillary triangle and therefore straight/ minimal upwards tilted since that indicates good forward growth and maxillary development. Too upwards tilted will make it look too feminine but it's definitely better than downwards tilted. The nose tip alone should also be forward rather than downward because it looks melted.

Look at the cheekline and compare it with the shape of their noses:



A good nose also has better nostril exposure than yours does.

The shape of your nostrils when looking at you from the front should point up and forwards like this:



In your case the nostrils point in the opposite direction and downwards:



This is how it would need to be in comparison:



If you are looking for inspirations look at Justin Biebers or David Beckham's nose. They fulfil almost all the criteria needed for an aesthetic nose.












Imgur


Post with 2 views.




imgur.com





http://imgur.com/a/YEVcW4m

Maxx out!


----------

